# Clinical Social Worker / Pain Management



## Walker22 (Apr 9, 2010)

I work for a multi-provider, multi-office pain management clinic. All the physicians are either board certified pain management or board certified anesthesiologists, or both. The practice owner wants to consider adding a licensed clinical social worker to the staff.

My biggest questions are:

1. Would this person be credentialed and billed using their own name, or would they be billed using the "incident-to" method?
2. If "incident-to" is used, would my doctors qualify to be supervising physicians even though none are mental health providers?
3. Does anyone here foresee any other problems to this arrangement that I haven't addressed?

Thanks in advance for all your help!

Walker


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www1.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf

Page 77 is where the incident to requirements are. Sorry I can not be of more help


----------

